# Ripassiamo i fondamentali del tradimento



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ne parlavo con con la Fata Turchina alcune sere fa.
Eravamo al Closerie des Lilas di Parigi. A bere qualcosa. Scambiarci gli ultimi pettegolezzi dei rispettivi harem, quando il discorso è scivolato sul sesto senso dei traditi.( e anche su bel lato B del cameriere)
E si.
I traditi è come se avessero una sorta di sesto senso. Inutile negarlo.
Hanno delle fottute antenne che si rizzano non solo quando il tradimento è consumato ma addirittura,nei casi peggiori, prima che succeda.
A pensarci. Una cosa inquietante. Anche perchè ci costringono ad inventare sempre nuovi modi per continuare a tradire impuniti. Non che sia inutile. Anzi. La pressione aguzza l'ingegno e fa diventare più scaltri.( e loro più traditi perchè è un equazione matematica. Se sei geloso e rompi il cazzo prima o poi te la faccio.)
Tutte cose decisamente utili nella vocazione di traditori, no?(diventare più scaltri intendo)
Perchè inutile negare l'evidenza. 
Tradire non è per tutti. E'_ da_ tutti. Ma non _per_ tutti.

Intanto mi diletterò a parlare solo del tradimento come dovrebbe  essere. Sempre secondo il mio punto di vista eh? Perchè una cosa che mi ha fatto sempre un pò strano è vedere con quanti *non* traditori dichiarati mi sono rotolata in un letto.
Un invasione di cavallette sembra. Manco con il ddt le stermini. E non penso di beccarli e traviarli tutti io. I non traditori.

Quindi qui dentro, in questa categoria, niente robe moralistiche e sentimentimentali. Di cosa è giusto e di cosa non lo è. Non mi interessa. Non è l'argomento. 
Basta. Stop. Fine. 
Sono amorale
Di facili costumi
Superficiale

E ne sono felice. Perchè essendolo rendo felici le persone intorno a me e se ogni tanto scopo in giro mica do del vostro no? ( e rendo più felici anche i miei toy. Manager sembra rinato. E' quasi più buono anche con i suoi collaboratori!):angelo:
E poi...gli uomini che tradiscono con le signorine di facili costumi come me non è che vengono stuprati.
O costretti.
O attirati dalla mia ottava di reggiseno (che non ho) o dalle mie minigonne vertiginose (che non porto)
Anzi...farò pure una pagina sulla seduzione.
"Come circuire gli uomini delle altre e renderli compagni più felici" arty:
Perchè diciamocelo chiaro.
La vera amante, la vera traditrice non è quella che si innamora.
No.
E' quella che scopa e che  prende solo il meglio dall'uomo.
Due ore al mese. Tre. Pure quattro magari.
Il resto. Il marito. Il padre. Il compagno.
Tenetevelo pure. Ma sul serio.
Con il rutto libero e tutto il repertorio.In bene e in male.
Noi vogliamo solo il meglio. Perchè il resto ce l' abbiamo già a casa. Come tutti. 
E davvero non mi interessa sapere che hai le occhiaie perchè il pargolo non ti ha fatto dormire o sei incarognito perchè tua moglie ti ha triturato per qualcosa o la recita di Natale è stata un successo.
Affari tuoi.
_Che mi frega della tua vita fuori da noi._
E' tua. E tua deve rimanere.

Tradire fa bene alla pelle. 
Riossigena il corpo. 
Rende più sicuro chi ne ha bisogno. 
Ci fa sentire vivi.
Galvanizza il rapporto a casa...
Insomma, un sacco di pro vuol dire tradire.
Certo. C'è anche un contro.
Quando si viene beccati.
Perchè non tutti siamo uguali, e in genere i traditi si sentono uccisi dentro, cuori infranti, paturnie infinite...
Non dico che sia una reazione sbagliata ci mancherebbe...ognuno è quello che è...anche io da tradita ho avuto i miei momenti alla Via con il vento, ma..
Qui non si parla di questo. Del gruppo pronto soccorso traditi.
Qui si parla del gruppo pronto soccorso traditori.


I FONDAMENTALI DEL TRADIMENTO (che tutti sanno ma che è meglio ripetere. Per consigli più specifici scrivetemi in privato :rotfl: )

*1)* Non cambiare le proprie abitudini. Se tu sei Cita a livello di peli superflui e ti depili una volta ogni 3 mesi...è ovvio che se cominci a spulciarti ogni due giorni il tradito qualcosa si chiede. Dovrebbe sembrare una cosa assodata, no? 
No.
Perchè ogni volta che mi occupo di cazziare un tradito nella vita (non si capisce questa cosa. Faccio io il pronto soccorso traditi, pur essendo una traditrice dichiarata..mah) lui dice sempre "Ha cominciato a depilarsi più spesso. A tenersi di più."
Ragazze...lo so che depilarsi è una gran rottura di cazzo, però...fatelo! Così diventa una cosa normale e le antenne dei traditi non si rizzano.

*2)*Abbigliamento. Se usi biancheria intima del dottor Scholl è ovvio che se nel cassetto appare un qualcosa di pizzo e piume con magari pure l'apertura davanti...beh...anche un idiota potrebbe chiedersi "Visto che non le usa con me...mi tradirà mica?" 
E se rispondi "No ma cosa pensi? Sono comodissime per andare a fare pipì nei bagni in giro" qualcosa non quadra.
Qui si può fare in due modi. Uscire con le mutande elastiche e poi magari cambiarle prima dell'incontro (troppo laborioso) oppure fare come me. Scegliere di default un intimo che puoi mettere anche per una scopata extra. 

*3)*Occhio ai particolari. Se sei sempre stata gorettiana a letto...e improvvisamente nella tua borsa appare un gel lubrificante...dirgli che ti sei sbagliata a comprarlo  e pensavi fosse un gel idratante corpo non va bene. Non è credibile. A meno che il tuo compagno non sia il fratello cretino di Mister Bean....tutto può essere eh?
Anche le mail. Gli sms. O gli scontrini di non so che cosa. No. Non è una relazione affettiva che devi stare li a sospirare sulle parole scritte. I sospiri tienili per quando ti fa avere un orgasmo, che è meglio.
E quindi. Cancella tutto. _Tutto._

*4)*Attenzione ai comportamenti del dopo tradimento. E' il periodo più pericoloso. I primi due/tre incontri da signorina di facili costumi con l'uomo di un altra, provoca a livello di sensazioni un gran bel momento. Ormoni ed endorfine a manetta. Meglio di una beauty farm (costa anche meno tra l'altro)
Ci sente galvanizzati, con nuova linfa, si ama il mondo tutto assume una colorazione più vivida anche noi stessi allo specchio diventiamo luminosi. 
Ecco. Se fino a ieri eri una succhia anima di quelle da sfracellarsi le palle...e oggi sei Miss simpatia...non va bene...
La parola d'ordine è. Moderazione.
Perchè davvero si cambia il modo di porsi.
Ci si sente quasi più fluidi...come se le ossa fossero morbide. Un pò lascivi ecco.
E qui. Le antenne del tradito arrivano a fare concorrenza a quelle della Rai.

*5)* Indirizzi di Motel e suggerimenti per nuove posizioni..... ....Creduloni.


Stavo dimenticando un fondamentale importante.
Potendo. Scegliete sempre qualcuno già impegnato. 
Perchè quelli non sposati e non fidanzati.
Poi. Delle donne come noi. Si innamorano. E fanno casino.
Gli altri invece. Hanno troppo da perdere.

:diavoletto:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Marzo 2012)

Direi che come prima bozza il discorso va che è una meraviglia. E' il sunto di quello che avevo sempre pensato, perchè io nell'anima sono sempre stato un potenziale traditore. Mi permetto quindi di entrare per primo qui dentro per dirti: Ottimo lavoro Tebina! :up:. C'è solo un particolare da sottolineare: il tradimento è _da_ tutti, ma non _per_  tutti!

Solo coloro che sanno di poter reggere le redini delle diverse situazioni si possono permettere di affrontare (e far affrontare) i rischi inerenti. E non basta andare a tampinare solo quelli già impegnati, perchè è proprio da questi che, come Tradinet mostra da anni, che rischiano di nascere i casini peggiori, o meglio, quelli che tirano dentro il maggior numero di "vittime" colpevoli o innocenti che siano.
Tradimento libero, quindi, ma....... con onestà :mrgreen:


----------

